# [SOLVED] How to install VMWare Workstation 7 on UBUNTU Desktop 9.10 64-bit?



## tandav

Hi, 

I have already downloaded VMWare Workstation 7 for my Ubuntu 9.10 x64, but I don;t know how to install it. I had tried it on Ubuntu 9.04 few months ago using the commands but the installation didn't succeed. 

Someone, please help!

Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: How to install VMWare Workstation 7 on UBUNTU Desktop 9.10 64-bit?*

Is this the source of your tutorial ??

http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/vmware-workstation-6-5-3-on-ubuntu-karmic-9-10.html



> VMware workstation 6.5.3 is supported only on Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 and backwards. With this brief tutorial we’ll have a look on how to install it also on Ubuntu Karmic 9.10. By default the installer would freeze at the “Configuring…” stage, never actually completing.
> 
> 1) The first step consists in installing the program via terminal and suppressing the warnings otherwise eventually stucking the installer. BitOBear has provided a more in depth explanation of what’s behind the scenes for the installer to stop.
> 
> continued... at the link above


----------



## tandav

*Re: How to install VMWare Workstation 7 on UBUNTU Desktop 9.10 64-bit?*



Done_Fishin said:


> Is this the source of your tutorial ??
> 
> http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/vmware-workstation-6-5-3-on-ubuntu-karmic-9-10.html


Hi,

I got it installed successfully. I downloaded the VMWare Workstation 7 and put a copy on the desktop and i type *sudo sh 'filename'* and then everything went very well.

Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin

anyone interested the explanation is here 

http://computerboom.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-install-vmware-on-ubuntu-bundle.html



> I just downloaded the .bundle from the vmware site file for my Ubuntu 8.10 . So what to do next? I’m used to “apt-get install”. But this is a .bundle file, so no apt-get for this application. Well the answer was really simple just run the bundle file:
> 
> * sudo sh VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
> 
> for vmware player do the following:
> 
> * sudo sh VMware-Player-2.5.1-126130.i386.bundle
> 
> For newbies, save the .bundle file from the vmware site onto your ubuntu desktop. Start terminal by going to the menu APPLICATIONS>ACCESSORIES> TERMINAL
> then navigate to the desktop by typing dir, enter (you will see a list of items one of them is Desktop (note the capital D). So you type cd Desktop and press enter. You must write Desktop with capital D because linux unlike windows takes into consideration case of the names of files and folders.
> Then copy paste the text above according to your version, and press enter. Terminal will prompt you for your password.. and it will be installed.


----------

